# MIAMI | Miami River Tower | 195m | 640ft | 54 fl | U/C



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Miami River Developer Files Plans To Install 765 Foot Tower Cranes **(prep work underway, U/C soon)
Miami River Developer Files Plans To Install 765 Foot Tower Cranes – The Next Miami *



> The developer of a 54-story residential tower on the Miami River has applied for permission to install two tower cranes to assist with vertical construction.
> According to the September 20 filing with the FAA, the two cranes will rise 760 feet above ground, or 765 feet above sea level.
> In total, the cranes will be in place for an estimated 18 months.
> It is likely that the cranes will become the tallest ever this far inland in Miami.
> The tower itself will have a permanent height of 640 feet above ground, or 645 feet above sea level, according to a July filing with the FAA. At that height, it will become the westernmost 600-foot tower ever built in Miami.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

when plans are finalized for the next towers the title can be updated with the correct info. 









Two Cranes Now Installed At Construction Site Of 54-Story Miami River Tower


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Construction Brickell by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Construction Brickell by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Construction Brickell by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous shape. it should be thicker


----------

